# Pics Of My New Glocks



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Pics of my new Glocks... G21sf and G19. The G21sf has the smaller size Glock rail (which allows for greater holster selection) and does not have the ambi mag release (which I do not need).










I had HI VIZ sights added to my G19:









Glock Night Sights on G21sf:









iTAC/SigSauer Retention Roto Paddles for both:

















I picked up some extras too... 3 more 15-round G19 magazines (5 total), 2 33-round G19 magazines, a TLR light for the rail on the G19, an extra 13-round magazine for the G21sf (3 total), and I even grabbed a Glock Range Bag and Hat... (why not). I especially like the new lock boxes vs the old black tupperware that Glocks used to come in. 









I have been burning through ammo at the range with these two, and it's starting to get expensive! (addictive) Both function perfectly and are extremely accurate out to 50 feet, which is the limit at my local indoor range.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a handgun newbee; my model 35 is only a few weeks old, but I've gone thru c. 600 rounds already. :mrgreen:


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice pics guys! My G35 came with Trijicons. Go Glock!!!


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Man you just like to dive head first into a purchase don't you:mrgreen:. Nice guns. I am still getting used to my G26 but I like it more with every magazine.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice guns!


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

love the sights:smt1099


----------

